# Six of Detailing Worlds finest sharpshooters required (PS3 - COD4)



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Wednesday 23rd April 9pm till 10.30pm to go up against 6 of clio sports finest.

It will be a private match of team death match and for those who wish to they can stay on afterwards. 

I need 5 names below (I will be on the DW team) who can 100% play. It will of course help if you are pretty good  Clan tags set to DW

Please add me if you haven't already for an invite 'Dareslam' without the quotation marks. Be in the lobby from 9pm and expect a 5-10min wait whilst it all gets set up.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

id be up for this if im free

also is there a DW team?


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

Im only grade 19 at the moment so wouldnt exactly call myself a sharpshooter, but you can put me down as a reserve just in case you dont get the numbers. I've booked the tele with the missus, so can make it no probs


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

just to check, i have changed my router recently and i think i need to open a port to allow me to join games

anyone know about this?


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Shame its not on xbox360. I would love to p00n the CS ppl.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I wish i'd got my wireless sorted then I'd be up for this....


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

aye, was kind of hoping to was on the 360 also. I forget what rank I am now? Well into the second (third?) Prestige Mode.. mind, I haven't played for a month or two so would probably be a bit rusty 

"HEADQUATERS LOCATED!!!!"


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry can't make it im offshore just now.....Maybe catch the next one...


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ill be up for it 

but ill need a reminder. so add me to msn / pm me for my mob number :lol: or i will alomost certainly forget. you know i whoop your a$$


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

prestige rank 28
user name sitrep 1 2
up for it if you need me :wave:


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

Goodfella31 prestige rank 26 i think be more by then if you need someone extra


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

So far

Brazo
Mouthyman
IanFrst
Rockape
ToLearn
Madmoggy (reserve?)

If you guys are up for this please book it in your diary :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

anyone know how i can allow my router to allow COD4 to join and create games

i can play, but it cant join private games


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Are we all done guys? Any more takers? Have you sorted your router out Mouthyman.

It will now be team death match


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

was going to say team death match or domination domination be good with 2 teams trying to get the flags oh and helps im quite good at that one lol


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ian still haven't heard a definite from you mate

Any others who could be a reserve if any no shows?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

pleeeeeeeease remind me :lol: 

i will say yes, but then i might forget :wall:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ian pm me your mobile number!


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

Brazo, I keep trying to join you but get messages 'unable to connect to host' or 'Notice - server full'
I have been playing with someone from another forum, so should have my connection prob sorted now (hopefully)


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

brazo - i just asked my mate, he is level 9 prestige, about 25 or something STUUUUUUPID :lol:

he's up for it  lol


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

'unable to connect to host' or 'Notice - server full' yes i get that at times to sometimes luck of the draw that you press it before they or you start another game or the spots dont fill up to quick


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I do have a very strong connection but do suffer problems with people joining, stay patient tommorow night as if problems occour a guy from cs can host and I will invite you all in from there!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ian be useful as a reserve!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ok yesterday i tried to connect and managed to connect with goodfella a couple of times but i did have trouble once aswell.

so if i keep trying and if someone keeps inviting me until im in it should be fine


----------



## pingu (Oct 24, 2007)

ill be online too 
PuntoPingu
prestige rank 32


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

are we using headsets?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Yep! So we can talk about wax :lol:

Don't forget guys 9pm, have a bit of patience as you may not be added for a few mins.


Rockape have you added me as a friend?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ok id better check my headset is charged and put my controller on charge aswel


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

recived my headset today hope you can understand my shropshire accent lol

hmm as for wax can help me decide what to put on my brand new volvo S40 that i recieve tomo lol


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Nice! Maybe some AG high def to start!


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

I havent got a headset, can I still play?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Grown adults playing childrens games, who'd have thought it 

:lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

crap my headset is soooooo waaaaaaank :lol:


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Grown adults playing childrens games, who'd have thought it
> 
> :lol:


Boys dont grow up, their toys just get more expensive


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

madmoggy said:


> I havent got a headset, can I still play?


Of course you can mate!


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

well ive got 476 50/50 vic con few different sealents etc 

though i want to go zanio route soon once i find someone whos got it to show me best way of useing applying it lot anyway see you all in game shortly


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Of course you can mate!


*breathes huge sigh of relief*


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

Brazo said:


> ^^Yep! So we can talk about wax :lol:
> 
> Don't forget guys 9pm, have a bit of patience as you may not be added for a few mins.
> 
> Rockape have you added me as a friend?


Yep I've added u just waitin for u 2 invite me now


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

need a headset, I never know which team to select when the game starts


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

not sure whats happening now, i played the first 4 or so games and then we changed host and im still waiting.
is everyone else on?


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> not sure whats happening now, i played the first 4 or so games and then we changed host and im still waiting.
> is everyone else on?


yes, but i cant add you


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

brazo i got your invites but i cant connect to the new host


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

well im gutted, i played the first few games and it was all fine, but now we've changed host i cant connect.
so ill have to call it a night, sorry guys

im definetly up for another game soon though, and i could try and host maybe


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks for the game, really enjoyed it. Sorry for being completely pants compared to some of you lot, I promise to get better for next time


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

i never got to complete one full game lol i must of had over 20 unable to connect to host msg never seen anything like it and the 2 games i did get in to my router decided to disconect me what a nitemare of a nite for me lol

sorry brazo hopefully get to game with you all again at some point


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

No probs guys, I hosted in the end and we did have 13 at one point all lag free but usual connection problems

Rockape I think you added me after the game had started mate


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

no need to thank guys  haha


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

Brazo said:


> No probs guys, I hosted in the end and we did have 13 at one point all lag free but usual connection problems
> 
> Rockape I think you added me after the game had started mate


sorry mate i think i did, gutted i missed it. was really looking forward to it.


----------



## R1ch85 (Mar 26, 2008)

if/when theres another match i'll be up for it if needs be! 

PSN name: One_Man_Arsenal


----------



## untiedshoes (Apr 10, 2008)

Me too PSN name Untiedshoes.

Prestige 8, level 52


----------

